# CE Abdullah Stresses on Women’s Participation in Elections



## Disir (Jul 7, 2018)

*Chief Executive Abdullah Abdullah on Saturday urged the Independent Election Commission (IEC) to facilitate greater participation of women in the upcoming parliamentary and district council elections.*

Speaking during a conference on Women’s Participation in the Parliamentary and District Council Elections in Kabul, Abdullah said that the IEC should learn lessons from “bitter” experience of the past and that leave a legacy that could strengthen democracy in the country.
CE Abdullah Stresses on Women’s Participation in Elections - Ariana News

I'm thinking transparency is probably not all that's needed at this point.


----------

